# Might throw my name in the hat for LOTM



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

I’ve been working on this weekly since August. Just a few short months ago, this was all green with just a typical amount of summer dormancy.
It’s coming along nicely. 

If the weather cooperates, I may get another glyphosate application down over the next week or two.
😎😎😎


----------

